# AR-15 Gallery



## cade.patterson

I've seen threads like this on other forums and I always like looking at people's weapons, especially ARs.  I know there are plenty of ARs out there, especially now with our new president's feelings towards guns.  Please add your own pictures for everyone's viewing pleasure.

 Here's mine, even though the quality isn't that great (don't have any money left for a good camera ):







It's a Colt 6920 with a GG&G BUIS, Ergo Grip, Magpul MOE Stock, Magpul PMAG, Knights Armament Foregrip, and Surefire M73 Rail System that replaces the standard handguards.

I plan on adding a CAA UPG grip, Daniel Defense offset flashlight mount with a Surefire flashlight, and some sort of optic, probably an Aimpoint CompM2 or EOTech.


----------



## BookHound

Cool.  Gun porn!

A couple of my SBRs.  Bottom one is my favorite rifle.  DD rail, KAC sling swivels, SureFire Scout, KAC vert grip, Troy sights, Aimpoint in KAC mount, AAC M4-2000 silencer, CTR stock, MIAD grip, Geissele trigger.

One on top is pretty close but has Troy rail, GG&G sling adapter, AAC 416-SD silencer and a fixed FSB.





Me running my favorite blaster in the class we taped for the Magpul Dynamics training DVD:





One of the team tactics drills from the video taping:


























This is one of my select-fire M4s.  This is my second favorite rifle.  Ops Inc 16th Model silencer, KAC URX rail (my absolute FAVORITE rail).





Top rifle is a friend's.  He's still waiting on the transfer (factory SBR) so I am babysitting it for him.  Scope on my rifle here is a Meopta K-Dot.


----------



## EMC-GUN

Looks like fun Bookhound!


----------



## BookHound

Yeah, really was a good time except they took EVERY little mind melt situation and put that on video.  All the runs of us kicking butt got cut.  LOL.  On that run from the first picture of me I did a tac reload after one string of fire and FAILED to seat the magazine.  Doh!  You can guess what happens next.  LOL.  They got the whole thing on video too.  At least I transition to pistol and get good hits on the steel at 25-yards with the Ed Brown.  Made me feel a little better.


----------



## georgiaboy

Mark,  Is that an Eagle UTV rig you are running?  Looks like the one Paul Howe designed, I saw it in a course with him.  

You running the Aimpoint or scope Saturday?  At least I don't need plugs when you guys are on the line!

Nice rifles guys!


----------



## BookHound

That is an Eagle Rhodesian rig.  I have since ditched it in favor of the Eagle LE Chest Rig.  The LE rig is lighter weight and smaller but also doesn't hold as many magazines.  I switched the med kit to the left so nothing is near my pistol.  

This is what it looked like though:





If I am running armor plates I'm using an Eagle Plate Carrier with the cummberbund.  I found the hard way that without the cummerbund the plate carrier badly cuts into my shoulders.  I run two extra magazines on the plate carrier since I have the room.

Leaning towards Aimpoint for the match.  Actually, I'm running the course Friday and then helping RSO and score it Saturday.  Joe has eight of us doing that so we can run everyone through fast Saturday.

I've been out a few more times with the Meopta and am just not as fast up close.  I'm approaching the match as a training opportunity though and may opt for the Meopta.  I'm not 100% sure which way I will go.


----------



## GAnaturalist

Does this count ?, its takes AR mags


----------



## straitshooter

cool idea, let's let obama know everyone that has one so that he can come and take them! see where i am going with this, never let them know exactly how many guns you have! especially the ones that they will be targetting in early 2009


----------



## Wiskey_33

straitshooter said:


> cool idea, let's let obama know everyone that has one so that he can come and take them! see where i am going with this, never let them know exactly how many guns you have! especially the ones that they will be targetting in early 2009


----------



## pnome

Well, I guess I'm heading to BookHound's place when the zombies attack.


----------



## georgiaboy

straitshooter said:


> cool idea, let's let obama know everyone that has one so that he can come and take them! see where i am going with this, never let them know exactly how many guns you have! especially the ones that they will be targetting in early 2009



There is a pretty good chance the BATFE is highly aware that Bookhound has registered weapons and suppressors, and that he holds an FFL.


----------



## BookHound

straitshooter said:


> cool idea, let's let obama know everyone that has one so that he can come and take them! see where i am going with this, never let them know exactly how many guns you have! especially the ones that they will be targetting in early 2009



I own belt-fed MGs and subguns too.  All this stuff is REGISTERED already with ATF.  They know exactly what I have and I couldn't care less.


----------



## BookHound

pnome said:


> Well, I guess I'm heading to BookHound's place when the zombies attack.




As long as you bring pizza.


----------



## chambers270

Nice collection of weapons Bookhound. When everything slows down I am going to try and get one. Would love to run through a course like that to.


----------



## BookHound

Yep.  Kinda makes me laugh how everyone is freaking out about buying weapons and ammo but so few people actually invest the time and money into proper training.  Also funny how some people consider training to be going to a static range and shooting at static targets from comfortable positions.


----------



## georgiaboy

CMMG 1:9 upper with standard handguards on a DPMS lower with a VLTOR stock, and a Leupold VX II 1-4 duplex with Leupold rings on a YHM base.   The sling is a Viking VCAS (I think thats what its called) 2 point adjustable.  A good sling is important to me.

This rifle was built to be an economical and lightweight general carbine.  I ran it in a tactical rifle match to see how it would perform and I was satisfied.  I have some pretty cool setups (not Bookhound cool) but this rifle gets used alot because it is practical, light and WORKS.  

I may have to get the "sexier" stuff out for pictures later.

***Note the dirt, dust, sweat and oil on the receiver from being put through the paces, we were hot that day.


----------



## BookHound

You shot that gun well and the parts are all quality.  Nice blaster for sure.


----------



## georgiaboy

I am really happy with it.  I like the quality and light weight.  I will bring one of the LMTs Saturday and let you see it.  I may actually take the KAC rail off and run handguards and no grip (I am lazy and like 'em lightweight).


----------



## BookHound

This weekend is the deciding factor for me on whether I really, really like the Meopta or not.  I've decided to run it in the match.

Yeah, bring the LMT for sure.  Good stuff there!


----------



## georgiaboy

I want to run your FA Colt suppressed.  Makes it easy to hit 2 in the noggin up close.   I am thinking about putting 2 headshots on every single IDPA type target this time and no COM hits unless required.

I think I can do it.

Lets see those ARs folks!!!


----------



## DYI hunting

Rock River Arms 6.8 SPC, Specter gas block, carbine length gas system, mid-length YHM lightweight freefloat handguards, H&K style quick clip sling, CAA saddle, TangoDown battlegrip, Streamlight LED (homemade weapon light),  EOTech 516 with 3x flip to side magnifier.


----------



## cade.patterson

straitshooter said:


> cool idea, let's let obama know everyone that has one so that he can come and take them! see where i am going with this, never let them know exactly how many guns you have! especially the ones that they will be targetting in early 2009



It really doesn't matter if you already have them, they're not going to ban ones that have already been manufactured.  I'm also convinced that if they did try and take people's weapons away we would have a war on our hands.


----------



## cade.patterson

now let's see some more pics...


----------



## Fro1911nut

WoW looks like Bookhound is being a AR ho again 


This is my bucket of bolts, but it runs...no safe queens here

Noveske Lower
Sabre 10 1/2 Barrel 
Aimpoint m4
Magpul stock
Tango Down Grip and rail panels
Troy Rail
KAC Sling swivel
Eagel Sling
M3 Tac Light
AAC M4 1000 with ratchet mount
ARMS 40 RBUIS
Gas Buster Charging Handle

I wana thank Mark (Bookhound) for helping me put this sucker together ...he tha man


----------



## capt stan

Just a plain jane DPMS, but thats how I like um' and after shootin them that way for 20 years...Its kinda like second nature to me


----------



## BookHound

Fro1911nut said:


> I wana thank Mark (Bookhound) for helping me put this sucker together ...he tha man



Yeah, how many times have I had that beast on my operating table now?  I've lost count.  LOL.

See ya this weekend my friend.


----------



## JR

Bookhound, I need a suppressor!!!!


----------



## BookHound

kennyjr1976 said:


> Bookhound, I need a suppressor!!!!



No, you don't.  Not unless you are willing to suppress everything in the safe.    Loud guns suck.


----------



## JR

BookHound said:


> No, you don't.  Not unless you are willing to suppress everything in the safe.    Loud guns suck.



I don't think I'll have that problem.    Shotgun suppressors?  Nah.  .270 suppressor?  No thanks.  

Yep, need me one for the plinker.


----------



## contender*

kennyjr1976 said:


> Bookhound, I need a suppressor!!!!



How about a group buy on suppressors?????


----------



## JR

contender* said:


> How about a group buy on suppressors?????


----------



## Fro1911nut

BookHound said:


> Yeah, how many times have I had that beast on my operating table now?  I've lost count.  LOL.
> 
> See ya this weekend my friend.



It seems to like your house  Im still trying to get it to the creek before sat....
O I was gona order a thread protector today and the good DR told me he had the one that went with it along with the stock trigger for the Ruger


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker

Hi troops,

The more I look around this forum the more I  like it 

Yikes I think I'm really gettin' the Black Rifle fever. Never owned one - always wanted one. Only have good handgun right now. Thanks to those who've mentioned ar15.com  Lot's of great info there it looks like.

They are currently featuring an SEBR in 22LR. I am assuming that 22LR would be chosen in a black rifle primarily for the readily available and cheap ammo. Is that right?

I would be interested for personal/home protection and some plinking in the woods. Do I get it right that a .223 is gonna have much better knock down power over the 22LR, just that the ammo costs a lot more. Is this the basic difference in choosing between these two calibers?

Is the Ruger Mini14 in .223 comparable at all to the AR15 in reliability-ruggedness? Are they a worthy comparison at all? Sorry if a dumb question. Gotta start somewhere.

Thanks for any tips!


----------



## Fro1911nut

Cornelia_Hiker said:


> Hi troops,
> 
> The more I look around this forum the more I  like it
> 
> Yikes I think I'm really gettin' the Black Rifle fever. Never owned one - always wanted one. Only have good handgun right now. Thanks to those who've mentioned ar15.com  Lot's of great info there it looks like.
> 
> They are currently featuring an SEBR in 22LR. I am assuming that 22LR would be chosen in a black rifle primarily for the readily available and cheap ammo. Is that right?
> 
> I would be interested for personal/home protection and some plinking in the woods. Do I get it right that a .223 is gonna have much better knock down power over the 22LR, just that the ammo costs a lot more. Is this the basic difference in choosing between these two calibers?
> 
> Is the Ruger Mini14 in .223 comparable at all to the AR15 in reliability-ruggedness? Are they a worthy comparison at all? Sorry if a dumb question. Gotta start somewhere.
> 
> Thanks for any tips!





Yes the 22lr is used as a alt to .223/5.56 cause its cheaper, u are correct the 223 has more punch then the .22lr ...the 5.56 Nato (223 on steriods) has more pop..


I wouldnt put the Mini 14 and a AR in the same catagory...the AR wins hands down

There is never stupid questions..only stupid answers


----------



## OCDWILL

this one is mine but could be yours.......is that bad??? i love my ar's i have some old colts that are new i will take some vintage pics for you guys...i have a recept from 81-82 my dad paid $462.39 for it brand new...wow things have changed...


----------



## UGAGRAD04

My work in progress


----------



## OCDWILL

UGAGRAD04 said:


> My work in progress



NICE!!!


----------



## STRYCNINE




----------



## georgiaboy

Am I the only loser that runs fixed BUIS?  Ya'll love those flip ups! 

Strychnine, there are a bunch of nice ones here but yours are slick!


Bookhound and Fro already said no, so can I have yours?


----------



## dawg2

BookHound said:


> Yep.  Kinda makes me laugh how everyone is freaking out about buying weapons and ammo but so few people actually invest the time and money into proper training.  Also funny how some people consider training to be going to a static range and shooting at static targets from comfortable positions.



Very good points and you are on the mark...


----------



## Swede

My sweetie that Dawg likes to make fun of. 

  Stag2T only added a hogue grip and rail protectors.


----------



## pnome

My K.I.S.S. carbine:


----------



## dawg2

BigSwede said:


> My sweetie that Dawg likes to make fun of.
> 
> Stag2T only added a hogue grip and rail protectors.



I like it


----------



## Wiskey_33

Wish I could post up pics my the SBR I haven't been approved for yet....


patiently waiting........


----------



## boneboy96

here's a couple of my AR's...and I know it doesn't count but the DR-200 takes Ar mags...and of course my last pic is also a fun little shooter as well!


----------



## pnome

Check that.  I'm heading over to Boneboy's house when the zombies attack.  He's closer.


----------



## georgiaboy

Wiskey_33 said:


> Wish I could post up pics my the SBR I haven't been approved for yet....
> 
> 
> patiently waiting........



Me too.  Check mailed one month ago.  

So, what ya gettin'?   Already picked it out?

Next step is to get a muffler for mine.


----------



## Wiskey_33

georgiaboy said:


> Me too.  Check mailed one month ago.
> 
> So, what ya gettin'?   Already picked it out?
> 
> Next step is to get a muffler for mine.



Mailed my stuff out beginning of October, went pending on the 31st of October.

Sabre Defense SBR 11.5"

It's gonna be SCHWEET!


----------



## Speedemon

My last build. Started with stripped Stag upper and lower. Mid length gas system, free float MI handguard, Armalite AR T barrel, Mag Pul CRT and MIAD, LaRue Fug and Scope mount for Trijicon. YHM SS Phantom QD suppressor.


----------



## Hooch

Can someone answer a question for me I have one DPMS AR 15 with the fixed front site on it. I was told I needed a spacer block to keep the front sight from blocking the view of the scope.  I have seen several on here with scope mounted on their gun with out the spacer how is the view.


----------



## BookHound

What kind of optic are you mounting?  Other than the one rifle on which I am using a Meopta K-dot, I always use Aimpoints.  They are not magnified optics and the "dot" in them co-witnesses with the iron sights.

Mark


----------



## Hooch

I have a shootgun scope I would like to try. Bone boy 96 has one pictured in here with a scope. I like the way it looks I would like to do same if it works


----------



## BookHound

Any magnified scope of 4X or greater will see past the FSB.  If anything you might see a little blur in the bottom of the scope.  Scopes of 3X usually have a more noticeable "blur" but you can still see past the FSB.

Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## boneboy96

I don't even notice any blur Mark...clear as a bell!


----------



## georgiaboy

I get a blur on my Leupold 1-4, but it isn't a big deal.  I will deal with the blur to keep the scope mounted low.


----------



## georgiaboy

I get a blur on my Leupold 1-4, but it isn't a big deal.  I will deal with the blur to keep the scope mounted low.

Here is the one I run with alot.  

LMT upper with LMT fixed back up rear and DNTC brake, Aimpoint 7000 (old school), ARMS mount and a KAC gangsta grip on a KAC rail, just like the issued ones (gangsta grip will be replaced with my Tango Down tomorrow).  Lower is a CMMG with G27 grip (still getting used to it), a Blue Force Gear sling (great sling!) and LMT SOPMOD stock (VERY solid).  I am impressed with the CMMG lower altogether.  Unknown bolt group but it is staked and works and I do have the Badger tac latch which helps if you have gloves or slippery hands (or a scope).   

This carbine isn't pretty, but she runs like a scalded ape and is well-maintained (lets hope that doesn't change before Sat!).  I keep her guts clean and oiled or greased depending on the part.  

The barrel is painted but the whole gun will be sooner or later.  This rifle shoots great, but I don't really shoot it for groups except a few to sight in.  Irons co-witness the red dot and I can shoot looking through the sight and it could be used as a ghost ring at close range.  

You may see the white marks under the sights, those are witness marks so I can put stuff back where it goes.  Not pictured is a light and my black fat rubber bands that secure the sling when not in use.  G.I. mags with skateboard tape strips usually accompany her.  This gun is set up as a working tool and like all of mine, it is subject to change if something works better.


----------



## BookHound

I had not really thought about skateboard tape on mags.  That's a good idea actually and something I'll play with.  Appreciate the tip!

Mark


----------



## wareagle

I don't have anyway of posting pics right now but I just finished my first stripped lower build.
 DPMS stripped lower with a Stag LPK. I've got a DPMS 1-9 Bull 20 upper for it. Literally finished it 20 minutes ago. Now I have to find some scope rings high enough for the optics I want to run. I'm looking forward to smoking a few vermin with it.


----------



## georgiaboy

BookHound said:


> I had not really thought about skateboard tape on mags.  That's a good idea actually and something I'll play with.  Appreciate the tip!
> 
> Mark



I thought about wrapping the bottom in it, and I may resort to that.  Right now I just have strips about 1/4" on each of the 4 sides.  

Do I need to bring some tape tomorrow for you?


----------



## guesswho




----------



## guesswho




----------



## hizzoner51

GuessWho, that has got to be the best camo pattern I've seen on a painted gun.  Please tell me it is painted by you?  If so, I'd really like to know how you did it.  I've talked with Bookhound about the painting he does on his rifles (and he does a good job), but have been looking for something similar to your pattern. 
Give it up and tell the secret....................PLEASE!!


----------



## contender*

hizzoner51 said:


> GuessWho, that has got to be the best camo pattern I've seen on a painted gun.  Please tell me it is painted by you?  If so, I'd really like to know how you did it.  I've talked with Bookhound about the painting he does on his rifles (and he does a good job), but have been looking for something similar to your pattern.
> Give it up and tell the secret....................PLEASE!!



Looks like he did. He did a good job at it too!!!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=259868


----------



## guesswho

It is really simple you can Dura Coat it fairly easily.  Degrease the gun really good.  Then rough it up a little bit with some sand paper and then wipe it down good with Denatured Alcohol, taking care not to touch it with bare oilly hands (wear rubber gloves on the final prep).  All that is left is spraying the base coat.  Lighter coats are better.  It doesn't have to completely cure either.  If you have taken it apart to spray by the time you spray the rest of the pieces you can start back with the first piece.  It just has to flash dry, some kinda chemical process?.  Once the base coat is dry about 24 hrs or so.  (can be considerabley faster with a heat source like a hair drier or heater).  Correction it usually dries in about an hour or so but give it 24 hrs to cure to prevent damage on reassembly.  Once you reassemble it spray your pattern.  If you use tape over the dura coat do not use a heat source or it will bond it to the tape adhesive and pull the dura coat off.  The pattern above was done by using pine straw and spraying through it.  

I haven't tried but some use Krylon or rattle can paint for the camo effect over a more permanant base coat so it can be changed easier. send a PM if you have any questions.  

Oh yeah, I'm not a pro by no means and the more you use it the easier it gets and the more tips and tricks you learn.


----------



## Luke_M

Be careful with your heat source.  I experimented with the use of heat lights and have gotten less than desirable results.  Guesswho is right about one thing, after you spray it, leave it alone for a day.  It needs the 24 hours to cure.


----------



## contender*

Luke_M said:


> Be careful with your heat source.  I experimented with the use of heat lights and have gotten less than desirable results.  Guesswho is right about one thing, after you spray it, leave it alone for a day.  It needs the 24 hours to cure.



That's the only thing I like (and don't like) about KG. It cures hard as a rock in the oven at 350 in about an hour but you about need an old junk oven outside to cook the stuff and to do something like an AR barrel you need a good sized oven.


----------



## Luke_M

contender* said:


> That's the only thing I like (and don't like) about KG. It cures hard as a rock in the oven at 350 in about an hour but you about need an old junk oven outside to cook the stuff and to do something like an AR barrel you need a good sized oven.



I've heard that the Duraheat gives the same "rock" hard results, without using a heat source, but it requires a week to cure.  I'm going to try some next go around.


----------



## J.D. Squire

*here's mine*


----------



## Randy

I don't have any pictures to post but I am now the owner of a brand new Colt LE AR!!!!


----------



## gaatvr

I have a deep burning intrest in the AR-15 but with so many variations i cannot figure out what to buy. I want a 308/7.62 round but im scared i wont be able to afford more than the 223/5.56 version. I also would like to be able to deer hunt with the weapon instead of just letting it take up space in the gun cabinet. Plinking is not a good enough excuse to purchase the AR-15. My buddy's are trying to get me to purchase a Delton AR-15 from our local Pawn shop @$800, but ive not heard one of you mention this as a reputable brand. ???
 Can i get a few opinions for my options at $800 to $1000?
 Thanks so much


----------



## Fro1911nut

gaatvr said:


> I have a deep burning intrest in the AR-15 but with so many variations i cannot figure out what to buy. I want a 308/7.62 round but im scared i wont be able to afford more than the 223/5.56 version. I also would like to be able to deer hunt with the weapon instead of just letting it take up space in the gun cabinet. Plinking is not a good enough excuse to purchase the AR-15. My buddy's are trying to get me to purchase a Delton AR-15 from our local Pawn shop @$800, but ive not heard one of you mention this as a reputable brand. ???
> Can i get a few opinions for my options at $800 to $1000?
> Thanks so much



I wouldnt pay $800 for the Delton....in your price range u should be able to find a Rock River that would do u well...


----------



## gaatvr

Thanks for the reply Fro1911nut. 
 I was told the 223 wouldn't take down a large deer very well and i would spend the extra $ on a 308/7.62 AR if i thought i needed it. Is there a round just between these two that would work?
I also have looked at the Trijicon ACOG scopes so i have to really budget what i get in order to get both. Im not one to buy junk and ill be patient if i need to in order to get the better weapon.
Thanks


----------



## Fro1911nut

gaatvr said:


> Thanks for the reply Fro1911nut.
> I was told the 223 wouldn't take down a large deer very well and i would spend the extra $ on a 308/7.62 AR if i thought i needed it. Is there a round just between these two that would work?
> I also have looked at the Trijicon ACOG scopes so i have to really budget what i get in order to get both. Im not one to buy junk and ill be patient if i need to in order to get the better weapon.
> Thanks



I think the .223/5.56 would do good on deer if shot is right..if u want something between look into the 6.8, its a Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- of a round and Ive seen pics of what it does to deer...it will knockem down


----------



## kaotiktribe

*Here's one for the mix.*


----------



## Fro1911nut

New Pic of my bucket of bolts


----------



## cade.patterson

come on, no one else has any more eye candy?


----------



## cade.patterson

Finally got my optic today.  It's a Trijicon TX30 Tri-power with red chevron reticle.  I really like the fact that it doesn't need batteries, works in low light/no light situations (tritium), and has back up batteries just in case.  Kind of reminds me of the Aimpoint Comp ML2.  What do you think?


----------



## manok

Where can I purchased a three point tactical sling to put on my Saiga 7.62 ?


----------



## hizzoner51

Cade,  the Trojan-con dresses up that Olympic arms AR real nice.  

Now that it's all dressed up it has to have some place to go.  so, LET'S GO!!!


----------



## craSSh

Here's my two  Bushmasters.  The Stag upper now sits on a Tactical Innovations lower.


----------



## ccbiggz

*My Colt AR*

Here's mine. Hardly ever shot it.


----------



## georgiaboy

craSSh,  how do you like the Aimpoint micro?


----------



## OCDWILL

more toys.


----------



## drhunter1

Stag Model 1.


----------



## Craig Knight

This the only one I have pics of but its an old pic also, this one now has a riser, and a 6 position collapsible stock.


----------



## shawn mills

Hers my girl...http://


----------



## Barryrod

Here is mine


----------



## huntermallard

heres mine,  m&p flip up rear sight,eotech 512, magpul stock, grip and rail panels, surefire scout 600c tan and surefire m73 rail.


----------



## brimart

Man, all this AR pron!!!!! I way have to find somewhere and go hold myself!!!! Very nice weapons, all of ya!!!!


----------



## Speedemon

New Toy. Tactical Solutions AR22 / LT. Aimpoint in LaRue QD mount. This set up is the bomb. Light as a feather, accurate and CHEAP to shoot. Quite if you want it to be.
TacSol Cascade Titanium can from Bookhound, thanks Mark.

Colt HBar 6601, 1/7 twist, Compass Lake trigger job.

Metalcrafters, Tactical Responder 1, Built about 15 years ago by Barry Bowlds. Rifle had a write up in Varmint Hunter Magazine. Matched Rock River upper and lowers, Krieger 18" barrel 1/9, Armalite carbon fiber handguard, preped 2 stage trigger. Tack driver.

Colt Sp1, I bought it new in 1979 for $325.00. Just as Colt made it except for the Knights Rail that I won at the AAC suppressor shoot 2 yrs ago and the Magpul grip I won this year.

Crappy camera and Blue tarp on truck tailgate, what can I say?


----------



## georgiaboy

Nice Speed!  I am hoping to add something "smaller" in a week or three.


----------



## craSSh

georgiaboy said:


> craSSh,  how do you like the Aimpoint micro?



I love it!!!   Was having a hard time deciding between the comp m4 and micro.  A friend had a micro on his light weight set-up, and one look through it was enough to make up my mind  (without ever looking through a comp m4).  No regrets on my decision, it's a very nice piece.


----------



## georgiaboy

Thanks, I want one!


----------



## wozbean

*My first AR*

Well, I'm a rookie and it's pretty plain jane but I'm excited about shooting it, learning about the platform, and then trying to build one.  Unless everything gets outlawed.

It's a RRA complete lower with NM trigger and a STAG complete upper.


----------



## Big_Red

My CMMG middy... lightweight 14.5".  I've been happy with the rifle thus far other than a few failures to extract.  Upgrade kit is in the mail.  This is the latest pic I have.  

I'm on Bookhound's list for the incoming Sabre SBR's!!!!


----------



## 01Foreman400

RRA Predator Pursuit Rifle. I added a Badger tactical latch, hogue free float tube, bead blasted barrel, CTK AR Sling Swivel Stud, LaRue Tactical scope mounts and a Swarovski 4-12x50 scope.


----------



## zombiedigger

Hey guys, I'm new to the forum/ boards but thought I would post up my AR.






DPMS Lower w/ CMMG Upper, might get an Eotech later this year but I learned on Iron's and they don't use batteries so they will never run out of power.


----------



## red tail

Here is what I have now

LMT MRP Piston carbine and an armilite AR-10 A2


----------



## georgiaboy

Nice!  

Big Red, I like that CMMG too.  I am a CMMG fan and not afraid to admit it!  I think the secret is out with them now though, people realize they have some pretty nice quality.


----------



## cade.patterson

I changed my rifle a little bit with some of my Christmas/birthday money and a few visits to BookHound (he really is the man).  I moved the Tri-Power over to my 10/22 and replaced it with an Aimpoint CompM4.  I also had a Troy MRF-C rail, Magpul trigger guard, and a PRI gas buster charging handle installed.  Now I just need a can on her.


----------

